# Garmin Striker neue Chirp Echolote



## hxxnz_xttx (18. Juni 2016)

Für alle, die in naher Zukunft an eine Neuanschaffung denken ist die Garmin Striker Serie vielleicht interessant.

Praxistest dazu:

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test


----------

